# Resume - RN,CPC, CPC-H looking for entry level coding position



## mkkaram (Mar 19, 2012)

RN, CPC, CPC-H looking for entry level coding position in Northern Cali (Sacramento, East Bay, North Bay).  Will do on volunteer basis to gain experieince.  Some training needed but learning curve would be short.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rn cpc-a*

Keep looking- we just hired an RN CPC-A as her first job here in southern Cali. She did very well on our coding test and the manager felt it would be fairly easy to train her in HCC coding, which is what we do. She will be one of 7 coders.


----------

